# Avatar



## Dirty Ed (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd like to use this as an Avatar, but it was rejected.

http://www.airdisaster.com/user-uploads/its_smoke.gif

Can anyone help me here?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 10, 2006)

What's the size of it? Maybe it's too big.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh its never too big 

Wow! im pretty jouvenile, its not even funny, quite depressing actually, I think im gonna go comatose myself on Rye...........................I know what everybodies thinking so dont say it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeap you just said it better than anyone. You are a child.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Ed, your avatar doesn't work because it is to large, they have to be less than 100x100 pixels yours is around 141x102.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2006)

And it also has to be LESS than 10k...


----------

